
ES6 is Over-Engineering JavaScript - akamaozu
http://designbymobi.us/341/
======
hoodoof
>> I really hope I’m wrong

I have good news - you are wrong.

ES2015 at last makes JavaScript into a consistent, sane way to program
JavaScript.

Providing a consistent mechanism for imports and modules alone justifies its
existence apart from the many other fixes, tweaks and features.

In many ways ES2015 is starting to look alot like other modern programming
languages - that's a good thing.

One of the great things about ES2015 is that it provides an agreed upon
standard for solving many of the common problems with JavaScript that were
previously solved in myriad ways. When there is a consistent way of doing
something in a programming language then alot of the noise and confusion
associated with the many old solutions disappears.

JavaScript needed to grow up. ES2015 does alot of the needed growing.

~~~
qewrffewqwfqew
> In many ways ES2015 is starting to look alot like other modern programming
> languages - that's a good thing.

That depends on how you view Javascript.

If you consider it a programming language, the growing-up is a good thing.
Making developers more productive and all that jazz. Of course, core WATs in
JS are at a deep enough level that they're going nowhere (backward
compatibility folks!), and anyone who's not already invested in JS should have
the sense to look elsewhere.

If you consider it a runtime for delivering applications to the browser, it's
really not so clearly a positive. A more complex language means more lock-in
to existing runtimes, more room for bugs, more wasted engineering effort
supporting the moving standard, less opportunity for lighter abstractions or
more declarative assets amenable to static analysis ...

~~~
hoodoof
>> A more complex language means more lock-in to existing runtimes, more room
for bugs, more wasted engineering effort supporting the moving standard, less
opportunity for lighter abstractions or more declarative assets amenable to
static analysis ...

Sorry you've lost me on this one - I'm sure "complex" is the wrong word and
how the rest of your conclusions follow mystifies me.

------
tracker1
Certain features like generators, lambdas, spread, rest, and more cannot be
done via npm modules. The expressions themselves improve the language. Really
don't agree with TFA at all.

~~~
akamaozu
I'm certain generators can be packaged up as modules.

I believe there's a functional programming package that includes lambdas.

I've seen spread used by co-workers.

Point is .. even if not 100% of these are functionality you can package and
distribute, a good number of them are.

~~~
tracker1
Doing generators, or async functions without the modern syntax is relatively
painful.. same goes for spread/rest, and a lot of other bits.

